# Horde of barn-find Pontiacs up for grabs in Kansas



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow!!...😱









Horde of barn-find Pontiacs up for grabs in Kansas


This big second-gen Firebird collection might be dusty, but it boasts a variety of desirable collectibles and a nice assortment of hood birds.




www.hagerty.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Love that 10th anniversary TA 👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I had a 79 with the olds 403 and I loved it.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That was mine👍


----------



## Cdewey (Mar 29, 2021)

Sweet


----------

